

Steve Jobs Would Never Invest in a Y Combinator Startup - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/steve-jobs-would-never-invest-in-a-y-combinator-startup-2295

======
amirmc
Steve is quoted as saying _"The problem with the Internet startup craze isn’t
that too many people are starting companies; it’s that too many people aren’t
sticking with it."_

In Steve's mind, he probably hasn't finished with his own yet (Apple).

------
dundas
I realize this article is a bit of link bait, and it's certainly not the
clearest article in the world, but I do agree with part of your point;
Startups need to think bigger. There are so many smart people and so much
money being invested in ideas that are simply devoid of any ambition
whatsoever.

But you also have to realize that big ideas can incrementally grow out of
small ones. These are early stage concepts, and they are still iterating to
what their business will grow into. So to knock them for that kind of misses
the point of YC.

------
Beler
Steve would never invest in a startup.Period :)

------
molecule
WWSJD seems to be an emerging meme.

------
donnaware
LOL, yes, WWSJD, but let's not forget, there are thousands of very sucessfuly
companies that somehow manage to muddle through with out SJ. In fact, I would
argue that SJ approach may not be ideal for certain types of businesses.

